
Turkish archaeologists say they have uncovered the tomb of St. Nicholas - quickfox
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/acts-of-faith/wp/2017/10/04/santa-dead-archaeologists-say/
======
coldtea
Well, no need for the kids to be worried.

The Santa Claus as celebrated is so far removed from the christian saint St
Nicholas, and from anything in the christian "universe" for that matter (heck,
there's even a flying reindeer involved and little elf people) that it might
as well be a totally different person.

Not to mention that he has nothing to do with the Christmas's eve (he has been
traditionally celebrated for millennia on the 6th of December), or with
extreme shopping.

------
diegoperini
I'm Turkish and none of the local news say how they become sure that the tomb
belongs to St. Nicholas.

------
simplicio
My parents got a (somewhat twisted) kick of taking me to the Church of St
Nicholas in NYC when I was a kid so I could see several relics that were
supposedly parts of the remains of Santa.

(sadly, the Church would be destroyed in the 9/11 attacks, and IIRC, the
relics were never recovered.)

------
rbanffy
Again? ;-)

~~~
exelius
At least it’s not running with the cringe titles this article had on CNN:
“Don’t tell kids, Santa is dead!” I’m being serious.

~~~
strictnein
Although it is in the article:

    
    
       The bad news: Santa Claus is definitely dead.

~~~
rbanffy
The good news: Santa is real.

